# Euro mount plaque suggestions



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm making these plaques and was looking for some suggestions on how to attach the skull. I know some put it to a belt sander so its flat but personally I'm not a big fan of the thinner profile. Should I pre-drill holes or let the taxidermist do it? I'm open to any other ideas.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

REEDRELLIK said:


> I'm making these plaques and was looking for some suggestions on how to attach the skull. I know some put it to a belt sander so its flat but personally I'm not a big fan of the thinner profile. Should I pre-drill holes or let the taxidermist do it? I'm open to any other ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice work. Let the taxidermist drill his own holes. Or, you can put a 1/2" dowel rod into the top about 1 1/2" down from the top edge. Then the skull sits down and over the dowel with the dowel extending into the hole in the back of the skull where the spinal cord comes out. Works great and you can take the skull off with ease to show it off.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I never thought of that!
Great advise!


----------

